
Why can't techie's sell? - hgalvin
Embarking on a side business while I work. What is the most frustrating thing about sales from a techie&#x27;s point of view? Do we really have to use hired guns to promote our vision?
======
sharemywin
Most people don't buy on numbers or how it works. Price is only part of the
equation.

------
brudgers
No. Find one person who will indeed use what you are building. Then find
another. And so on.

Good luck.

------
Frenchgeek
Because techies spend their time learning how tech work, not how people do?

